# Would like to play football (soccer)



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Dubai Expats,

Ok, I've been in Dubai for 40 days now. I was wondering if anyone here plays football? 11 a-side, 5 a-side...whatever

I used to live in Qatar and i played football regularly with the British Expats and since I'm a bit new here I don't know if there are players that gather for a few games evry now and then.

I live in JLT so please let me know if there is anything going on nearby.

Rami


----------

